# Rally Tally and Jill's Missing Flipflop:



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

203, 205, NQ, 210 HIT- 199 195 

Which one of these things is not like the others? Ha! Tally was on fire today, with crisp fronts moving downs, beautiful. Until. . . Like an idiot, I wore flipflops, and on one of his fronts w/ 3 steps back, he stepped on the toe, and I had to finish the run with only one shoe. I was so flustered I gave him a treat at sign number nine which was Call Front. Sign Ten was Finish Right, so I figured it was stationary sitting at front- oops. A No Shoe NQ- on video tape no less. Tally finished off the morning with a big 3rd place ribbon though from 36 entries.

I do the DUMBEST thing. Note To Self: Do Not Wear Flipflops.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ha! This is the best story. Don't dogs do a great job of keeping us humble even when we're so proud of them?

Congrats to Rally Tally!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yea for Tally!!!!!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Congratulations!

(and thanks for sharing -- now I won't wear flip flops to a trial ;-))


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats Rally Tally!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, now we're home from the afternoon match, and Tally was high in trial with a nice blue ribbon and a fancy new leash..There were 36 dogs competing today, and several professional trainers, so I am extremely proud of his 3rd place in the morning and overall 1st place in the afternoon. All those bazillion hours of class. . . I don't want to post it on my facebook bc several people were at the trial too, and it seems like poor form. So I am appreciating GRF so much, just to be able to share for a second.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations Rally Tally and Jill! Tennis shoes would have been too hot, right ?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Jill ( and I kept reading your misspelling as Jekyll.....hhhmmm ). And where are those Keen sandals????????


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whhooooo hoooo for tally and yoooooou!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats on a job well done! You guys should be very proud.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, congratulations to Tally and to you for tattling on yourself I'm saying a nice pair of Nikes will keep you from tripping up your dog in the future. Don't be like my DIL who's broken her ankle five times because she'll only wear flipflops!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to Go!!!!
Sounds like a nice turn out for the event too!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Way to Go!!!!
> Sounds like a nice turn out for the event too!!


I was so glad for Shannan that so many people came. There was a hound named Poe who was extremely good, and he made me laugh too, Flossie the barking Aussie , a trainer name CarolynRoss with 3 dogs who was HIT in the morning, two twins from Sacarrappa: Jerry and Joe, who are groomers. . . every size and shape of dog from a teenie Yorkie to a Saluki. It was fun with all the hustle and bustle. Do you know the trainer Sumac?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Way to go! And too funny about the flip flop; that's dedication to finish without the shoe LOL


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I was so glad for Shannan that so many people came. There was a hound named Poe who was extremely good, and he made me laugh too, Flossie the barking Aussie , a trainer name CarolynRoss with 3 dogs who was HIT in the morning, two twins from Sacarrappa: Jerry and Joe, who are groomers. . . every size and shape of dog from a teenie Yorkie to a Saluki. It was fun with all the hustle and bustle. Do you know the trainer Sumac?


I know 'of' her and her training center in Lincolnville, but don't know her (I would not recognize her in a crowd...)....


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job Tally! And I have made plenty of stupid decisions in the ring too and I know I will make more lol. Giving him a treat just made me laugh though. I wonder what the judges reaction was.... :bowl:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Great job Tally! And I have made plenty of stupid decisions in the ring too and I know I will make more lol. Giving him a treat just made me laugh though. I wonder what the judges reaction was.... :bowl:


The judge's reaction was NQ and a sorrowful looooong head shake. Unfortunately for me, the whole flipflop fiasco is on videotape and I can only hope not youtube! The look of amazement on the judge's face when I gave the treat was not the flattering kind of amazement, lol. I just kept thinking of how to pick back up my shoe, and then I realized poor Tally was waiting for a signal about what next and that he had to finish right; for some reason I just gave him a treat and blew it. Ah well . . .


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> The judge's reaction was NQ and a sorrowful looooong head shake. Unfortunately for me, the whole flipflop fiasco is on videotape and I can only hope not youtube! The look of amazement on the judge's face when I gave the treat was not the flattering kind of amazement, lol. I just kept thinking of how to pick back up my shoe, and then I realized poor Tally was waiting for a signal about what next and that he had to finish right; for some reason I just gave him a treat and blew it. Ah well . . .


At least Tally go a treat, right? I'm sure he'd choose a cookie over a ribbon any day.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> At least Tally go a treat, right? I'm sure he'd choose a cookie over a ribbon any day.


Haha. Idk... Layla's pretty funny when they come out with the ribbons. She tries her hardest to grab one from the steward... :doh:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> The judge's reaction was NQ and a sorrowful looooong head shake. Unfortunately for me, the whole flipflop fiasco is on videotape and I can only hope not youtube! The look of amazement on the judge's face when I gave the treat was not the flattering kind of amazement, lol. I just kept thinking of how to pick back up my shoe, and then I realized poor Tally was waiting for a signal about what next and that he had to finish right; for some reason I just gave him a treat and blew it. Ah well . . .


I can just picture the look on the judge's face. That just made my day! I laughed pretty hard when I was picturing it. Poor Tally, he was just waiting on Mom to tell him what to do next!!!

Don't worry. I have a "lovely" collection of NQ's on video ha.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good story!


Are you allowed to have treats in the ring for rally? 

Congratulations on all those great scores, you should be VERY proud! I also recommend Keens, I LOVE mine!!!


Now, where do I find that video?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am currently plea bargining (bribes too!) with our trainer's husband who was videotaping her little band of students. I give youtube a fifty/fifty, lol.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Haha. Idk... Layla's pretty funny when they come out with the ribbons. She tries her hardest to grab one from the steward... :doh:


My puppy is the same way. He doesn't. stop. bouncing. until I hand him the ribbon. :uhoh:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

kgiff said:


> My puppy is the same way. He doesn't. stop. bouncing. until I hand him the ribbon. :uhoh:


Lol. Yep. Layla doesn't care how she does as long as she gets to carry a ribbon to her crate :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good job! 

As for the shoes, I'd have done the same thing, probably. I live in my slides, and now that I can see and reach my toes, they're pretty and I want to show them off LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am currently plea bargining (bribes too!) with our trainer's husband who was videotaping her little band of students. I give youtube a fifty/fifty, lol.


I wanna see the video! Do you have your good runs too?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ha...this is the funniest story I've heard! Nice job though! (despite the missing shoe!) I will train in flip flips but will never show in them...lol.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally emerged completely victorious from Rally Field Day, winning every single event and beating 3 border collies and two aussies among others(No other goldens)! What is this you ask? Well,there is Rally Ambush, in which handlers walk the course but every few signs are face down. You don't see them til youre on-the-spot. There is the egg race in which the handler&dog must do the whole course while balancing a cookie or an egg on a spoon- drop it and NQ. There is a big relay race in which teams jog through 21 signs. . . Tally and my favorite is a complicated game in which you sit at a sign in the middle between each sign. You have to memorize level 1,2,3,4,5 signs and do one of each before starting over at level one. You do as many as you can before three minutes runs out. Level 5 signs are worth the most points, but you have to stay in chronological order and just race through s many as you can do properly without messing up what degree of difficulty, say, a pivot left is compared to a moving down. . .. Tally was Varsity Rally last night! I think this is all meant to improve reflexes, sign reading, and problem solving under pressure, but it gets pretty intense, lol.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Go Tally - beat those black and white dogs!!! Woo Hoo!!! Tally the flip flop retriever.

Jill - that was just too funny!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, I was confused just reading what you have to do, so congratulations to both Tally and you for having your wits and speed about you enough to win it all!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Go Tally and Jill!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats!

That must be APDT Rally? Treats in the ring and scores over 100...? ? ? ? 

Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, leaving the safe, comforting world of APDT behind for AKC. . . Show and Go today, then three AKC obedience coming up to finish our CD and start on CDX. . . I am a practice player and get so nervous in the actual ring, but luckily Tally is old faithful and just likes to work. . . Anyone coming to Maine for show this month/September?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tally could care less about the embarrassment, you tube or the ribbons. He just wants to please you and have fun!

Relax and Enjoy your wonderful golden!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, I have to ask....what shoes do you have on, Jill?



Have FUN, you two!!!


----------

